# Protection fun tournament in PHX



## Erynn Lucas (Dec 10, 2008)

I just wanted to invite anyone who may be interested in a fun Schutzhund-style protection tournament being held at the Phoenix Schutzhund Club this Saturday at 7pm. It is protection only with some puppy stuff too.


----------

